# Erskine Seminar on Congregational Psalm singing



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2008)

Is anyone planning on going?

This really looks good, sadly it is too far for me to go.

http://www.erskineseminary.org/IRW/...msConference/PsalmsConferenceBrochureTest.pdf


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 7, 2008)

See also these threads:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f124/psalm-singing-seminar-35674/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f124/ep-arp-37563/


----------

